# La Chiesa



## Old Giusy (13 Aprile 2008)

"La polemica contro la formazione e l'esistenza della Chiesa o delle Chiese è tanto poco ragionevole quanto sarebbe quella contro le università o le altre scuole in cui la scienza, che è continua critica e autocritica, cessa di essere tale e viene fissata in catechismi e manuali" (Benedetto Croce)

Quanto è vero....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2008)

Concordo.
A volte le polemiche le percepisco come ribellioni di adolescenti nei confronti di genitori che comunque percepiscono come importanti.
O quantomeno rivolte a chi si trova in quella fase.
La laicità dello stato si afferma lavorndo per e non contro.
Spesso chi ha fatto polemiche per una vita contro la Chiesa è chi oggi afferma come irrinunciabile la presenza del crocefisso nelle scuole...


----------



## Old Nietzsche (13 Aprile 2008)

bisogna chiarire cosa intende con chiesa in questi giorni...*con chiesa si intende* un inisieme di persone che condividono cereti valori e certe filosofie oppure*...l'istituzione*? il vaticano?
da atea però sono a favore del crocifisso nelel scuole, anche se a volte..quando mi alieno dalle lezioni a volte mi frmo a fissare il crocifisso nel teatro anatomico e mi cheido cosa ci fa lì dentro, ma queste sono solo delle mie turbe


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2008)

Nietzsche ha detto:


> bisogna chiarire cosa intende con chiesa in questi giorni...*con chiesa si intende* un inisieme di persone che condividono cereti valori e certe filosofie oppure*...l'istituzione*? il vaticano?
> da atea però sono a favore del crocifisso nelel scuole, anche se a volte..quando mi alieno dalle lezioni a volte mi frmo a fissare il crocifisso nel teatro anatomico e mi cheido cosa ci fa lì dentro, ma queste sono solo delle mie turbe


E perché mai dovresti trovare opportuno un simbolo religioso in una scuola laica?
La cultura cristiana è parte della nostra cultura e si esprime attraverso ben altre cose.
Oltretutto i crocefissi in dotazione sono talmente brutti (e rasentano il blasfemo con qugli orribili gesù di plastica) che sono contro la nostra cultura ...artistica.


----------



## Old Nietzsche (13 Aprile 2008)

perchè fa parte della nostra cultura per quanto poco...come i riferimenti al cristianesimo nella costituzione europea, sono stati giusti.
sono oggettivamente brutti quelli dati in dotazione, però...il rifiuto delle forme si riflette in tutto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (13 Aprile 2008)

Nietzsche ha detto:


> perchè fa parte della nostra cultura per quanto poco...come i riferimenti al cristianesimo nella costituzione europea, sono stati giusti.
> sono oggettivamente brutti quelli dati in dotazione, però...il rifiuto delle forme si riflette in tutto


I riferimenti al cristianesimo, giustamente, nella costituzione europea non ci sono.
E poi un conto è un riferimento culturale, ineliminabile, un conto l'esposizione di un oggetto di culto.


----------



## Nobody (14 Aprile 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> I* riferimenti al cristianesimo, giustamente, nella costituzione europea non ci sono.*
> E poi un conto è un riferimento culturale, ineliminabile, un conto l'esposizione di un oggetto di culto.


Ci mancava solo questa...meno male che in Europa sono meno pagliacci di noi.
Se poi vogliamo davvero cercare delle radici europee, queste sono greco-romane. Altro che giudaico-cristiane.


----------



## Old Giusy (15 Aprile 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ci mancava solo questa...meno male che in Europa sono meno pagliacci di noi.
> Se poi vogliamo davvero cercare delle radici europee, queste sono greco-romane. Altro che giudaico-cristiane.


Nel saggio, invece, Croce, che era ateo, dice che la più grande rivoluzione mai compiuta è stata proprio quella cristiana, per vari motivi.
E poi altri studiosi affermano che l'identità culturale europea si alimenta di tre linee guida: l'idea greca di scienza, l'idea romana di diritto e l'idea cristiana di coscienza...


----------



## Mari' (15 Aprile 2008)

... mettici l'idea di questa societa'


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> "La polemica contro la formazione e l'esistenza della Chiesa o delle Chiese è tanto poco ragionevole quanto sarebbe quella contro le università o le altre scuole in cui la scienza, che è continua critica e autocritica, cessa di essere tale e viene fissata in catechismi e manuali" (Benedetto Croce)
> 
> Quanto è vero....


eppero' la chiesa si fonda su una Idea, la scienza no.o forse non ci ho capito sig Croce.


----------



## Nobody (16 Aprile 2008)

giusy79 ha detto:


> Nel saggio, invece, Croce, che era ateo, dice che la più grande rivoluzione mai compiuta è stata proprio quella cristiana, per vari motivi.
> E poi altri studiosi affermano che l'identità culturale europea si alimenta di tre linee guida: l'idea greca di scienza, l'idea romana di diritto e l'idea cristiana di coscienza...


Una rivoluzione non è una radice, però. 
Una specie di triade quindi...mi piace!


----------



## Old yoniage (26 Giugno 2008)

È importante distinguere tra credo religioso e quello che può esistere di
supporto a questo (nel caso della Chiesa Cattolica Romana, il Vaticano).

Ognuno è libero di credere quello che preferisce, dato che non esiste
il reato di opinione, e di incontrarsi con un qualunque numero di persone
purchè non si configuri il reato di associazione a delinquere.

La mia opinione in merito, quale che sia, può essere condivisa o meno dal
prossimo che è anche libero di averne una opposta, nonchè di comportarsi
incoerentemente rispetto a qualunque cosa egli scelga di credere 

C'è chi crede che dio è morto, precisamente il 16 Agosto del 1977, altri
potrebbero invece credere che viva in Africa, vicino di casa di uno
sciamano bianco che si fa chiamare Mr. Mojo Raisin.

Il problema è costituito dai politici che vedono come strategia di mercato
vincente la scelta di posizioni vicine al volere dei ministri di un culto
ritenuto condiviso dalla maggioranza dei cittadini, di fatto promuovendo
l'esistenza di una "religione di stato" che è ovviamente una contraddizione
in termini. Una collusione i cui vantaggi vengono percepiti dai politici in
termini di popolarità e quindi voti, e da parte del clero nella possibilità
di influenzare sia la vita politica di una data nazione che vicende
giudiziarie il cui iter potrebbe arrivare a causare danni d'immagine ai
ministri del culto in oggetto.

Nel caso specifico del Vaticano, la Santa Sede non esita inoltre a rivendicare
l'extraterritorialità delle indagini provenienti dall'esterno dell'enclave
riguardanti i propri uffici o collaboratori. Basti pensare che lo scandalo
che si abbattè sullo IOR, tuttora vivo e vegeto, ebbe presso la Santa Sede
il solo effetto noto, seppure tardivo, di terminare la carriera di monsignor
Marcinkus che lasciava dopo 18 anni la dirigenza della Banca Vaticana
trasferito in una anonima diocesi del midwest statunitense; sorte invidiabile
rispetto a quanti finirono invece protagonisti di brutti processi e bei
funerali...

Se pensiamo che ogni ditta può avere al suo interno persone non all'unisono
con la missione aziendale, questo può essere particolarmente vero per una
organizzazione che al fine di mantenere la propria presenza nel mondo intero
necessita di un quantitativo di personale sufficientemente elevato per tale
scopo.
Se commettere atti criminosi è incompatibile con la missione della Santa Sede
nel mondo, ciò non impedisce che esponenti del clero possano delinquere.

Questo non dovrebbe meravigliare nessuno, nè tantomeno la Santa Sede può
essere ritenuta responsabile di aver reclutato tali individui come parte
del proprio organico, ma lo è invece per il fatto di tentare di smorzare le
inchieste ed ostacolare le indagini relative ai crimini che la vedono
coinvolta. Pagare il silenzio di vittime e testimoni, trasferire i colpevoli
e vittimizzarsi pubblicamente arrivando anche a negare il proprio
coinvolgimento.


----------



## Iris (26 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> eppero' la chiesa si fonda su una Idea, la scienza no.o forse non ci ho capito sig Croce.


 
Con tutto il rispetto, non tutto ciò che ha scritto Croce è condivisibile.


----------

